

What it takes to be a top 100 website - yarapavan
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/07/05/what-it-takes-to-be-a-top-100-website-charts/

======
steveitis
I started/ran one. On a single box. Yeah. Seriously.

All it takes is content. Serious, good, content. Constantly.

QuickSilverScreen.com. It was top 100 (according to Alexa) for a month or so
before I gave it away to a Swedish dude named Neels.

More people watched Lost on my website than on TV one week. I was proud.

